# Most Overused/Annoying Skiing Terms



## MadMadWorld (Nov 15, 2012)

Mine are:

Dropping in: Skiers who jump out of helicopters and launch Corbet's drop in. Not some 12 yr old that is dropping in to some 2 ft. kicker.

Headwall: Sorry everyone but trails at Killington do not have a headwall! I would argue that no marked trail in the east has a headwall. 

This is a true headwall.

Please discuss....


----------



## dmc (Nov 15, 2012)

Announcing "Dropping" is important in the park...
It's just a way of saying - I waiting - it's my turn and I'm letting everyone know I'm going..


Agree with headwall..  ridiculous.. 
It's like saying a falt spot is a "col"


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 15, 2012)

dmc said:


> Announcing "Dropping" is important in the park...
> It's just a way of saying - I waiting - it's my turn and I'm letting everyone know I'm going..
> 
> 
> ...



Yea I guess I can understand the park thing. I have also heard adults say it when they are starting a completely groomed intermediate run.


----------



## dmc (Nov 15, 2012)

MadMadWorld said:


> Yea I guess I can understand the park thing. I have also heard adults say it when they are starting a completely groomed intermediate run.



Well that's just lame...  

Do bump skiers still tap their poles before starting a line like the old days?


----------



## Breakout12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Pow.

Is the extra syllable too much?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 15, 2012)

dmc said:


> Well that's just lame...
> 
> Do bump skiers still tap their poles before starting a line like the old days?



It doesn't count if you are paying homage to Old Schoolers. I will admit that I occassionally do that. Which reminded me of another overused word...

stash: It's not a stash if everyone and their mother know about it. Example, the Dip at Jay is not a stash!


----------



## Breakout12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh, and Gaper!  Anyone who use that seems worse than the person they're calling "Gaper"


----------



## dmc (Nov 15, 2012)

Breakout12 said:


> Pow.
> 
> Is the extra syllable too much?



Po


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

To much snow here.


----------



## The Sneak (Nov 15, 2012)

most slang, especially anything west coast-sounding, is monstrously annoying.

'MANKY'

DIE


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 15, 2012)

Breakout12 said:


> Pow.
> 
> Is the extra syllable too much?



Yes this has become the most overused term in recent memory.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 15, 2012)

I can handle pow, po-po or pow-pow is annoying though.


----------



## dmc (Nov 15, 2012)

The Sneak said:


> most slang, especially anything west coast-sounding, is monstrously annoying.
> 
> 'MANKY'
> 
> DIE



Mank is an actual term snow conditions...
Sloppy wet snow thats restrictive for sliding...

"So after that last drop the face down to the bottom is manky so watch yourself.."


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 15, 2012)

Another vote for "pow".

You got light snow, you got heavy snow, you got sticky snow, and you got crusty snow.. 

edit: If hot chicks who can ski really well elect to use the term "pow", they tend to get a pass. But "pow-pow" would be pushing it.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 15, 2012)

One could argue that Ovation has a headwall. Not sure if that "one" is me though


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 15, 2012)

Breakout12 said:


> Pow.
> 
> Is the extra syllable too much?



+100


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Another vote for "pow".
> 
> You got light snow, you got heavy snow, you got sticky snow, and you got crusty snow..
> 
> edit: If hot chicks who can ski really well elect to use the term "pow", they tend to get a pass. But "pow-pow" would be pushing it.



How about 75mph or mach speed?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2012)

Shred(ding) the Gnar - Was cool the 1st season or 2,  now when you can even hear it with some frequency in/around most beginner hills.....


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 15, 2012)

Puck it said:


> How about 75mph or mach speed?



I would say under used. On the mountain I'm like Oprah Winfrey.. "You're going 75mph! You're going 75mph! _You're _going 75mph!"

It's just another way to say "nice run".


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 15, 2012)

Agree with virtually everything said so far in this thread re: headwall, dropping in, pow (AWFUL), gnar etc...


I'll add_ "bluebird day"_ - it annoys the crap out of me.  The only context I've heard it used in is blue skies during skiing.  Never heard anyone on the golf course or at the beach say, "well, would ya look at this bluebird day".


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 15, 2012)

"Freshies" Sounds like a cereal to me.


----------



## farlep99 (Nov 15, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Another vote for "pow".
> 
> You got light snow, you got heavy snow, you got sticky snow, and you got crusty snow..
> 
> edit: If hot chicks who can ski really well elect to use the term "pow", they tend to get a pass. But "pow-pow" would be pushing it.



Hot chicks get a pass on a lot of things!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 15, 2012)

"narley" somehow this term migrated its way to the mountain


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2012)

Killington = Fail or anything with fail attached!!!


http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=35819


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 15, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Agree with virtually everything said so far in this thread re: headwall, dropping in, pow (AWFUL), gnar etc...
> 
> 
> I'll add_ "bluebird day"_ - it annoys the crap out of me.  The only context I've heard it used in is blue skies during skiing.  Never heard anyone on the golf course or at the beach say, "well, would ya look at this bluebird day".



Bluebird day is terrible. It screams, "we haven't gotten snow in a loooong time but at least the weather is nice"


----------



## dmc (Nov 15, 2012)

I love a sweet bluebird day..  Especially after an epic dump...


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 15, 2012)

The Sneak said:


> most slang, especially anything west coast-sounding, is monstrously annoying.
> 
> 'MANKY'
> 
> DIE



Agreed. I detest that word.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there's a mathematical formula whereby the obnoxiousness of the usage of most of these terms increases in linear fashion with  age ≥ ~24 years old.


----------



## Nick (Nov 15, 2012)

Headwall? 

What about Tucks


----------



## Nick (Nov 15, 2012)

Jong


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 15, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a mathematical formula whereby the obnoxiousness of the usage of most of these terms increases in linear fashion with  age ≥ ~24 years old.



Very true!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 15, 2012)

Nick said:


> Headwall?
> 
> What about Tucks



That's why I said marked trail. I think Tuckerman's is the only place in the east that truly has a headwall.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 15, 2012)

MadMadWorld said:


> That's why I said marked trail. I think Tuckerman's is the only place in the east that truly has a headwall.



Can ovation kind of count?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 15, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> "narley" somehow this term migrated its way to the mountain



My bad, I've been working to bring that one back ever since it's peak in 1989.


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 15, 2012)

Stoked.

End of thread.


----------



## dmc (Nov 15, 2012)

Newpylong said:


> Agreed. I detest that word.



Still used in the back country as a term for a type of snow...  
So keep it in your back pocket...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 15, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Can ovation kind of count?



There is no true definition of what a headwall is but if you look at them they have similar features:
- wide open area that is usually on a ridgeline or bowl
- sustained pitch of around 35-40 degrees for the entire length
- have cornices or require some type of technical entrance 

With the exception of Tuckerman's I don't think there is any place in the East that meets all 3 of these criteria.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 15, 2012)

"Mad River Glen snowboard ban"


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 15, 2012)

"Snowmageddon", "Snowpocalypse", or anything to that effect when it is less than 2ft of snow. I was surprised to even here the media here in Denver refer to a storm as "Snowpocalypse" when Denver got 10 inches of snow. Seriously?


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 15, 2012)

"gondi"

because the extra two letters is just too much effort


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 15, 2012)

I always thought they were talking about Gandhi


----------



## emmaurice2 (Nov 15, 2012)

Freshies is kind of annoying.  I'm not fond of any insulting terms (ask me about this again after I've been cut off or plowed over).  "Pow" doesn't bother me much.  

Recently, "slackcountry" or "sidecountry" are getting on my nerves.  Off-piste should suffice, no?


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 15, 2012)

i've used headwall to describe pretty much the steepest section at the top of any hill...guess i'm using it incorrectly


----------



## Nick (Nov 15, 2012)

Where is the headwall at Wachusett or Sundown :lol:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 15, 2012)

Nick said:


> Where is the headwall at Wachusett or Sundown :lol:



Smith Walton....clearly


----------



## gregnye (Nov 15, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> "narley" somehow this term migrated its way to the mountain


Yup--whenever someone says "gnarly steeps" on the lift, I wish there was an ejection button that would eject them from the lift!


----------



## gregnye (Nov 15, 2012)

I can't stand ski areas claiming they have a "waffle haus" or a "chili haus". It is a house!! Not a haus!! 

Just like when people say "powdah" instead of "powder". I am guilty of saying "powdah" though! It's must be my boston accent! :wink:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 15, 2012)

gregnye said:


> I can't stand ski areas claiming they have a "waffle haus" or a "chili haus". It is a house!! Not a haus!!



As far as I'm concerned they can call it whatever they want, cuz waffle haus is BOMB! (Is that gonna be added to the list?)


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Nov 15, 2012)

Maybe I missed it, but how did we get this far here without "epic" being mentioned?

So overused on things that aren't epic at all. "2 inches of fresh snow? EPIC!"



MadMadWorld said:


> I think Tuckerman's is the only place in the east that truly has a headwall.



You can't be that naive, right? There's other skiable ravines throughout the Presidentials (Or Franconia Ridge could be argued) with true headwalls.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 15, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Can ovation kind of count?



Yes Ovulation  has a legit headwall for the east


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 15, 2012)

Gnarcissaro said:


> Maybe I missed it, but how did we get this far here without "epic" being mentioned?
> 
> So overused on things that aren't epic at all. "2 inches of fresh snow? EPIC!"
> 
> ...



There are plenty of great spots in both NH/ME that at least meet some the criteria but sustained vertical top to bottom is very rare. It's silly to argue this since I made up my own criteria for it in the first place


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 15, 2012)

Anything said skiing related in a so called "ironic" way. Most especially when people are quoting GNAR The Movie.


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 15, 2012)

Steeze


----------



## fbrissette (Nov 15, 2012)

Nick said:


> Headwall?
> 
> What about Tucks



That's definitely a legit headwall !


----------



## vdk03 (Nov 15, 2012)

bro or brah


----------



## oakapple (Nov 16, 2012)

The phrases "Beginner Trail" and "Green Trail" are often confused. Many green trails are easy, but essential transit routes for skiers of all abilities.

Ski areas frequently refer to "powder" anytime there has been even the slightest dusting of fresh snow. All powder requires fresh snow, but not all fresh snow is powder.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 16, 2012)

oakapple said:


> Ski areas frequently refer to "powder" anytime there has been even the slightest dusting of fresh snow. All powder requires fresh snow, but not all fresh snow is powder.



This is more of a misunderstanding than an obnoxious term, but I agree.  You could get 6 inches of snowman or igloo building material and people will call it powder.

EDIT:  I'm going to the Warren Miller movie tomorrow night, I'm sure I've have several awful terms to add to this thread.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 16, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I can handle pow, po-po or pow-pow is annoying though.



I say pow pow to the wife simply to annoy her.  lol

My vote for most overused word is radical.  You know who I am talking about.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 16, 2012)

We use the term "headwall" all the time, particularly with regard to racing.  How else would you describe the transition from a flat to a steep? (usually with a nasty "control gate" at the top).  Consider Blue Mountains Razor's Edge to have 2 headwalls, one at the top and one at the bottom.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 16, 2012)

Epic dump?I just took one of those before I read this thread.Face trails annoys the crap out of me.What face?front,right left,back or just the one that faces you?I have a friend that always refers to Cannons Zoomer pod as the face trails.Why,cuz they face the highway?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 16, 2012)

4aprice said:


> We use the term "headwall" all the time, particularly with regard to racing.  How else would you describe the transition from a flat to a steep? (usually with a nasty "control gate" at the top).  Consider Blue Mountains Razor's Edge to have 2 headwalls, one at the top and one at the bottom.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Killington and Stowe would say it's an opportunity to increase their trail count.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 16, 2012)

Tucks ain't a headwall.

Huntington Pinnacle Gully now that's a headwall


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 16, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Tucks ain't a headwall.
> 
> Huntington Pinnacle Gully now that's a headwall



Yes, but I'm thinking that line might be a little too technical for most of us. It is very impressive though to see ice climbers scale that monster.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 16, 2012)

MadMadWorld said:


> Yes, but I'm thinking that line might be a little too technical for most of us. It is very impressive though to see ice climbers scale that monster.



Just to the north of Pinnacle - Central Gully is skiable


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah I've climbed Central, Yale Gullies and one more to the right of Yale which I'm blanking on the name of atm.. both would be intense to ski. I'm sure somebody has skied the Pinnacle Gully but it would be pretty dangerous considering the ice flow, and insane steepness.

Here's a video I just found of a couple heady brahs skiing Yale. Actually looks like a lot of fun if the snow is soft.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwVhUUuhdtw

And here's Central Gully skiing (the guys in this video appear to be in over their heads...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=P5UE_A-bFcI&feature=endscreen


----------



## Cheese (Nov 16, 2012)

_*Expert*_


----------



## Puck it (Nov 16, 2012)

Not a sayin'. But I am so sick of seeing GoPro's on helmets, sticks, and anywhere else.


----------



## TropicTundR (Nov 16, 2012)

Totally sick of hearing "that was totally sick"


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 16, 2012)

Puck it said:


> *I am so sick of seeing GoPro's on helmets, sticks, and anywhere else.*



Last year at Smuggs on President's Weekend Saturday there were so many in the lift line it was startling.  I've never seen anything like it, you'd have thought it was "GoPro Customer Appreciation Day" or something.


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tele-tubbies are out of control. Its like being on the tube in London... or in 1984.


----------



## Big Game (Nov 17, 2012)

Breakout12 said:


> Oh, and Gaper!  Anyone who use that seems worse than the person they're calling "Gaper"



This. 

I must be lucky though. I've never heard anyone ever use it in a conversation (only seen it on ski forums) If I did, I know that would be a clue not to listen to that person anymore. 

Really, to mock someone because they don't have the amazing luck to have to good fortune that allows an incredible amount of spare time and money to become an oh-so-hardcore alpine enthusiast? Really, people get off on that? 

Seems like a idea invented in some crappy 80s movie.

"Listen, Darsh, you and your little gaper pals aren't welcome on our mountain."

The utter lameness of the term makes me want to put on a Jets cap, pleated acid wash jeans and snowplow down a lift line trail with 210s, pole-less, with a big smile and two big fingers conducting a phantom symphony.


----------



## skiersleft (Nov 17, 2012)

Sunday River


----------



## tt431 (Nov 17, 2012)

Last chair...:evil:


----------



## Cheese (Nov 18, 2012)

Big Game said:


> This.
> 
> I must be lucky though. I've never heard anyone ever use it in a conversation (only seen it on ski forums) If I did, I know that would be a clue not to listen to that person anymore.
> 
> Really, to mock someone because they don't have the amazing luck to have to good fortune that allows an incredible amount of spare time and money to become an oh-so-hardcore alpine enthusiast? Really, people get off on that?



What should we call them?

This is the guy wearing a Patriots sweatshirt and jeans rolled up above his boots.  He's not wearing any gloves and there's a 2" gap between his goggles and helmet.  He's loading the summit chair with a pole in each hand, pole straps dangling and looking straight ahead with not a clue when the chair will strike the back of his legs.  He's got too much pride to learn to turn and stop in the beginners area where the rest of the skiers at his level are so he's headed to the top of the mountain for his first crack at it.  He hasn't looked at a trail map because his plan is to ski right back down underneath the chairlift.  Doesn't matter what the level of terrain is under the lift, that's where you'll see him crashing down the mountain while you lap him countless times.

For the record, this guy hasn't saved any coin by putting other skiers in danger of a collision.  His fellow beginners purchased a cheaper lower mountain "learn to ski" ticket which included a lesson.  I will continue to mock GAPERs and assist the more responsible skiers with helpful hints along their safer learning path.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 18, 2012)

Ouch.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 18, 2012)

Literally stoked


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 18, 2012)

The term "gaper" doesn't refer to a goggle gap, at least it didn't originally even though many people now believe that's what it refers to.   I agree that it belongs on the overused list though.



Black Phantom said:


> Literally* stoked*



I didnt count, but I'd set the Over/Under for number of times I heard this in the Warren Miller movie last night at 15.


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 18, 2012)

Cheese said:


> What should we call them?
> 
> This is the guy wearing a Patriots sweatshirt and jeans rolled up above his boots.  He's not wearing any gloves and there's a 2" gap between his goggles and helmet.  He's loading the summit chair with a pole in each hand, pole straps dangling and looking straight ahead with not a clue when the chair will strike the back of his legs.  He's got too much pride to learn to turn and stop in the beginners area where the rest of the skiers at his level are so he's headed to the top of the mountain for his first crack at it.  He hasn't looked at a trail map because his plan is to ski right back down underneath the chairlift.  Doesn't matter what the level of terrain is under the lift, that's where you'll see him crashing down the mountain while you lap him countless times.
> 
> For the record, this guy hasn't saved any coin by putting other skiers in danger of a collision.  His fellow beginners purchased a cheaper lower mountain "learn to ski" ticket which included a lesson.  I will continue to mock GAPERs and assist the more responsible skiers with helpful hints along their safer learning path.



Well said in defense of the label "gaper". I always believed this referred specifically to their mouth's being agape when staring into the abyss as they were freezing in an open starter jacket, wet and icy Texas Gortex (jeans), and no gloves. I'll call someone who skis better than I do while wearing a neon fartbag a gaper as a term of endearment. I'll call someone who is drunk, freezing, and a general danger to others for a lack of common sense rather than inability to ski, a gaper as a derogatory commentary. 

Gaper stays. It can't be overused enough.


----------



## Cheese (Nov 19, 2012)

Although I mentioned the goggle gap in my physical description, I know that _GAPER_ is an acronym.  I find the term more family resort friendly than _JONG_, but that's just me.


----------



## Breakout12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Although I mentioned the goggle gap in my physical description, I know that _GAPER_ is an acronym.  I find the term more family resort friendly than _JONG_, but that's just me.



It's an acronym?  That's news to me.  In fact, if you go by the Urban Dictionary (which I try to avoid at all costs), G.A.P.E.R is the 4th definition, with only 33 "Ups", while the first 3 definitions have ~800, 300, and 300 respectively.  It's not an acronym.  Using it as an acronym seems contrived and forced.  The generally accepted reference to gape is having their mouths agape, as in awe, or possibly drooling idiocy.  The "Gaper's gap"  refers to the space between helmet and goggles (which I have also seen on decidedly non-gapers!)

The fact that it doesn't have a solid definition, that it is a generally awkward choice of word, and is meant in a derogatory way makes it more annoying than a lot of other terms.  I side with Big Game.  It's mean-spirited, and used by the "Too Cool" crowd.  'Noob' or 'Rook' will suffice.

Having said all that, I will admit to LMAO when I first read the "Gaper Spirit Animal" thread on another site, but that was more due to the dynamics of the conversation - how the picture and the story merged to reveal the big picture.  That, and the guy's lament that he had everything *but* a screwdriver!  Regarding the guy, I had a "live and let live" attitude.


----------



## Cheese (Nov 19, 2012)

Breakout12 said:


> It's an acronym?  That's news to me.



I use (or misuse) it as the acronym (Guaranteed Accident Prone Every Run) and as I stated earlier mostly because they can be a danger to other skiers on the mountain.  Everyone starts out as a Noob or Rook and I don't fault them for that.  GAPERS are the irresponsible type that have no respect for other mountain guests.  They ski above their means and more importantly above their ability to turn and stop to avoid other skiers.

Hearing that others use it just to describe someone who can't wear their goggles correctly does indeed mean it's an overused term.

:beer:


----------



## Breakout12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Cheese said:


> I use (or misuse) it as the acronym (Guaranteed Accident Prone Every Run) and as I stated earlier mostly because they can be a danger to other skiers on the mountain.  Everyone starts out as a Noob or Rook and I don't fault them for that.  *GAPERS are the irresponsible type that have no respect for other mountain guests.  They ski above their means and more importantly above their ability to turn and stop to avoid other skiers.
> 
> Hearing that others use it just to describe someone who can't wear their goggles correctly does indeed mean it's an overused term.*:beer:



Yes, disrespectful boneheads need to be called out, but Gaper tends to be used for any beginner or part-time recreational skier that doesn't appear to be a world-weary expert, whether or not they are truly dangerous or disrespectful.  In fact, G.A.P.E.R. should probably stay, and "Gaper" should go.  Your understanding of the definition, albeit a latter-day definition, seems more direct, specific, and warranted.

"Hearing that others use it just to describe someone who can't wear their goggles correctly does indeed mean it's an overused term"

Good point.


:smile:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 19, 2012)

"Off Piste" 

Seriously..WTF...are we in Europe? It's really annoying because some magazines and website now use it and have it as a category for skis. 

Here's my take on it for New England: "I just got a new pair of off piste skis!"
Translation: "I just bought a ski that's far too wide and much too rockered for 99% of the skiing we do here. I'll claim I killed it "off piste", but in reality, hate the skis for anything but the one solid powder day I'm out a year...and I'll end up selling them on e-bay to some dude from Utah for half what I paid for them." 

I'll second, gaper. It was funny...but now it seems to be lobbed on anyone who isn't out on the hill at least 10 times year...and killing it off piste.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 19, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Ski bum just kidding.


----------



## Cheese (Nov 19, 2012)

_*Glade*_

If you can't link more than 6 turns in there, you're just in the *woods*.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Nov 19, 2012)

burly
super (in place of very)
killing it, crushing it, <whatever'ing> it....
people who call 5 ft drops cliffs

And "played out". The term played out is played out as far as Im concerned!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 19, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Yeah I've climbed Central, Yale Gullies and one more to the right of Yale which I'm blanking on the name of atm.. both would be intense to ski. I'm sure somebody has skied the Pinnacle Gully but it would be pretty dangerous considering the ice flow, and insane steepness.
> 
> Here's a video I just found of a couple heady brahs skiing Yale. Actually looks like a lot of fun if the snow is soft.
> 
> ...



I will go out on a limb and say no one has ever skied Pinnacle Gully. The entire top half is sheer ice and I wouldn't even call it steep....it's simply unskiable. If someone has the guts to just point them and live to tell the tail that person would be my new hero.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 19, 2012)

skifastr said:


> burly
> super (in place of very)
> killing it, crushing it, <whatever'ing> it....
> people who call 5 ft drops cliffs
> ...



Yea the whole cliff thing really annoys me too. There are plenty of places off map in this area that have true cliffs but unless you are sending the Waterfall at Stowe, Bird Cage cliff or the waterfall in OG at MRG it's probably just a rock.


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 19, 2012)

Breakout12 said:


> ...........
> 
> Having said all that, I will admit to LMAO when I first read the "Gaper Spirit Animal" thread on another site, but that was more due to the dynamics of the conversation - how the picture and the story merged to reveal the big picture.  That, and the guy's lament that he had everything *but* a screwdriver!  Regarding the guy, I had a "live and let live" attitude.



Now the GSA is a hero! He embodied the best in gaper-dom, having begun in way over his head and finished conquering Alaska. He's the transcendence of a gaper. He came, he saw, and he conquered.

It has seemed to me that most who were labeled "gaper", in my experience hearing and using it, came, saw, and remained generally a danger to themselves and others. A gaper is just as unsafe driving a car, using a curling iron, lighting a gas grill, or holding a fork as they are on the snow. Gaper refers to someone who is generally incompetent due to a lack of common sense and it is strongly, heavily frowned upon by myself and friends to ever mock someone humbly learning to ski. We might have all had moments of gaper-dom, but ALL have learned to ski. I have personally been in way over my head, possibly had too much gear on or with me, worn some clothing not suitable to the weather, or whatever that indeed qualified me as a gaper to some degree. However, I have not skied with my jacket wide open while its snowing, not taken out half a lift line playing grab-ass with friends, run into someone skiing drunk, been generally inattentive to traffic around me, claimed I own the mountain, overstated my abilities, or basically acted like a total tool. THAT is a true gaper.


----------



## Breakout12 (Nov 19, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> Now the GSA is a hero! He embodied the best in gaper-dom, having begun in way over his head *and finished conquering Alaska*. He's the transcendence of a gaper. He came, he saw, and he conquered.



Did he really?  Good for him. Even as I was laughing, I was pulling for him.  Man, that story had a life of it's own.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 19, 2012)

Breakout12 said:


> The generally accepted reference to gape is having their mouths agape, as in awe, or possibly drooling idiocy.



Yes; the original definition of "gaper" as a ski term etymologically derived from "gape" (to stare with mouth open).

It was someone who stands on a trail for days on end admiring the scenery, or someone at the top of a mogul run looking down in wonder for 39 minutes before taking his/her run.  Similar to how we instantly ID a tourist in Manhattan by them staring up at "how tall" the skyscrapers are.  Basically someone admiring and "gaping" at the mountain in wonder rather than skiing it.




MadMadWorld said:


> Yea the whole *cliff thing really annoys me *too. There are plenty of places off map in this area that have true cliffs but unless you are sending the Waterfall at Stowe, Bird Cage cliff or the waterfall in OG at MRG it's probably just a rock.



Agreed.  It probably is just a rock.  

If the rocks are physically attached to the terrain, I'll use the word "ledge", which (I hope) gets through the concept that it might only be two or four feet as opposed to an actual cliff.  

In other words, I ski over "ledges" on the trail called "The Cliffs" at Plattekill. LOL


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2013)

Huck it brah


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 21, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Not a sayin'. But I am so sick of seeing GoPro's on helmets, sticks, and anywhere else.



I'm going to dust this one off.

I saw a few people with GoPro's at Shawnee last week.  And I'm not talking about kids in the park, though I did see that.  I'm talking multiple older guys cruising the groomers, after 2 inches of snow had fallen over the past 10 days.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 21, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I'm going to dust this one off.
> 
> I saw a few people with GoPro's at Shawnee last week.  And I'm not talking about kids in the park, though I did see that.  I'm talking multiple older guys cruising the groomers, after 2 inches of snow had fallen over the past 10 days.



I'll admit it, I have a Contour. I chose it over the GoPro though because I can put it on the side of my helmet instead of on top. Isn't as noticeable. I also pop it off whenever I am not recording because I KNOW that I look like a gaper when I have it on. I have caught a lot of ridiculous and crazy stuff that people wouldn't believe unless they saw it. Hooking it up to a tv at a get together is always entertaining. Most of the time I use it as a tool to show my son what not to do!


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> I'll admit it, I have a Contour. I chose it over the GoPro though because I can put it on the side of my helmet instead of on top. Isn't as noticeable. I also pop it off whenever I am not recording because I KNOW that I look like a gaper when I have it on. I have caught a lot of ridiculous and crazy stuff that people wouldn't believe unless they saw it. Hooking it up to a tv at a get together is always entertaining. Most of the time I use it as a tool to show my son what not to do!



I do the same with my gopro - take it off when I'm not skiing.


----------



## bootladder (Feb 21, 2013)

Unfortunately "off piste" is annoying this year, because there hasn't really been any (yet...)


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 21, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yes; the original definition of "gaper" as a ski term etymologically derived from "gape" (to stare with mouth open).
> 
> It was someone who stands on a trail for days on end admiring the scenery, or someone at the top of a mogul run looking down in wonder for 39 minutes before taking his/her run.  Similar to how we instantly ID a tourist in Manhattan by them staring up at "how tall" the skyscrapers are.  Basically someone admiring and "gaping" at the mountain in wonder rather than skiing it.



now see i heard it's pronounced "gapper", and it refers to people that ski in jeans, ie they got their ski pants at the gap


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 21, 2013)

Nick said:


> Huck it brah



Ha exactly.

"Huck It Baby"


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 21, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> now see i heard it's pronounced "gapper", and it refers to people that ski in jeans, ie they got their ski pants at the gap



Other version I heard is that it's pronounced gapper because it describes people who have that gap between their helmet/hat and goggles.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 21, 2013)

The most annoying skiing terms I have heard are on forums like this. Manky, gnar - two of the most annoying ones to me.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 21, 2013)

Newpylong said:


> The most annoying skiing terms I have heard are on forums like this. Manky.



Manky...coined by Inspector Closeau..."Eez zees your manky?"


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 21, 2013)

bootladder said:


> Unfortunately "off piste" is annoying this year, because there hasn't really been any (yet...)



My buddy couldn't help but send this picture to me at work today. He was having a lot of fun "off piste" at Jay today. *drools*


----------



## ss20 (Feb 21, 2013)

Last year "ice" and "bare spot" were overused, but for good reason.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks like this thread made its way to boston.com: http://www.boston.com/travel/explorene/specials/ski/blog/2013/02/chat_skiing_and_3.html

Way to go, Nick!


----------



## Nick (Feb 22, 2013)

Newpylong said:


> The most annoying skiing terms I have heard are on forums like this. Manky, gnar - two of the most annoying ones to me.



Manky I haven't heard all that often


----------



## Nick (Feb 22, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Looks like this thread made its way to boston.com: http://www.boston.com/travel/explorene/specials/ski/blog/2013/02/chat_skiing_and_3.html
> 
> Way to go, Nick!



Ha, that's pretty cool! Thanks for finding that !


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 22, 2013)

I use a lot of "bro talk" when I'm riding but I do it sarcastically. Although, it dawned on me that everyone outside of my group probably just thinks I'm an ass.  They're right, but still.


----------



## bobbutts (Mar 10, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Agree with virtually everything said so far in this thread re: headwall, dropping in, pow (AWFUL), gnar etc...
> 
> 
> I'll add_ *"bluebird day"*_* - it annoys the crap out of me*.  The only context I've heard it used in is blue skies during skiing.  Never heard anyone on the golf course or at the beach say, "well, would ya look at this bluebird day".


Bump to violently agree with this.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2013)

bobbutts said:


> Bump to violently agree with this.



I don't think there was a mountain this weekend that didn't use that term. Anyone actually see any birds?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

Ski in spring time, how it their snow up their still, yes lots of it now.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Ski in spring time, how it their snow up their still, yes lots of it now.



Pass the dutchie on the left hand side....


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Pass the dutchie on the left hand side....



Share that stuff with me.


----------

